# Using a Sure-loc compound sight on a recurve



## Robert43 (Aug 2, 2004)

Hi other than weight any real dramas using this sight for recurve? I have a Titan scope with the 10/32 thread & been offered a supreme 5" at a good price? thanks


----------



## Robert43 (Aug 2, 2004)

Hi did a search & found out other people have done it


----------



## jmvargas (Oct 21, 2004)

i have (2) supremes with the 9" extension and 5 1/2" frame which i use on my recurves and they are excellent for that once you get the recurve aperture holder..

am not sure what you mean by the 5"...AFAIK the supreme comes in 6" and 9" extensions and 4" and 5 1/2" frames..

if what you're being offered is the same as mine it should be ok..


----------



## Old Newbie (Apr 14, 2011)

I use a Supreme 550 w/9" extension. It's very much like the Quest X. I would seriously doubt that I could tell the difference between the two.


----------



## Robert43 (Aug 2, 2004)

Hi its the 5.5 frame I thought it was 5" lol with a 9: extension
Thanks for that as I said before I have a Titan sight pin thats 10/32 so I dont need the 8/32 holder


----------



## DK Lieu (Apr 6, 2011)

I use a Sure-Loc compound sight on my recurve set-up, mostly because it seems more rugged than most recurve sights. Reminds me of an interesting conversation with my coach around a year ago. It went something like this:

Dr. Kim: (Looking closely at my sight) "Dr. Lieu, your sight, a little heavy."
Me: "Yes, I know. It's a compound sight. I use it because it's rugged. I tend to drop my bow on the ground a lot."
Dr. Kim: (Long pause) "That's right, you do."


----------



## Robert43 (Aug 2, 2004)

Hi thanks all I will go that way As I have both compound & recurve bows makes sence . Any way if I give up on recurve I can allways sell it. Better chance around here as 90% compound here


----------



## jmvargas (Oct 21, 2004)

Old Newbie said:


> I use a Supreme 550 w/9" extension. It's very much like the Quest X. I would seriously doubt that I could tell the difference between the two.[/QUOTE
> 
> ....the Quest X extensions have cut-outs...the supremes are solid all the way..


----------



## x-hunta (Mar 10, 2010)

jmvargas said:


> Old Newbie said:
> 
> 
> > I use a Supreme 550 w/9" extension. It's very much like the Quest X. I would seriously doubt that I could tell the difference between the two.[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## Old Newbie (Apr 14, 2011)

Thanx X-Hunta. I did mean in functionality. The difference in weight, for me, is slight.

Quest X 550 8.40oz vs. Supreme 550 9.20oz

Dr. Lieu had a valid point about the Supreme being sturdy. My wrist sling broke during the shot. Surely, my old Proline would have bit the dust but my Sure-Loc was unfazed and completely scratch free.


----------



## AngelRa (Nov 15, 2010)

jmvargas said:


> Old Newbie said:
> 
> 
> > I use a Supreme 550 w/9" extension. It's very much like the Quest X. I would seriously doubt that I could tell the difference between the two.[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## titanium man (Mar 5, 2005)

I used the Sure-Loc before there was a recurve sight, and it served me well until I *had* to purchase a couple of "recurve" only sights. Heck, as old as that original sight is, the basic sight is still being used on my wife's compound. It looks brand new with the color kit, and other slight modifications, but Steve did a great majority of things right the first time, when he designed the Sure-Loc.


----------



## calbowdude (Feb 13, 2005)

No problem doing that. I got compound sights because I used to switch the sights back and forth from my recurve bow to my compound.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Well I'd hate to find out now that it's not a good idea, as I used a Sure-loc "compound" sight at the Olympic trials in 2004 and it served me just fine. Later that year, Steve Gibbs asked me to send it to him to be refurbished, and it came back to me in brand new condition. I still have and use that sight quite often.

So long as you have enough vertical travel to cover the ranges you intend to shoot, just about any sight will do. The only real problem with most "compound" sights is that they only have 3-4" of vertical travel, and for most recurve work, that's just not enough.

John


----------

